# Inside Loft?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! So I started my pigeon hobby about a year ago and built a 6X12 loft. You guys told me I would need a bigger one eventually and you were right. So I have a large insulated outside shop with electricity and I was thinking of framing in a loft in-side of it. It would be somewhere in the range of 10X15(not sure of exact measurements at this point). There would be an access hole leading out-side to a good sized aviary. So I guess my question is is there any problem with keeping the guys in a building without any windows or anything? The loft would be well lit and the aviary should give them exposure to the sun and bathing dishes. I raise fantails and want to get into pouters and classic old frills. Thanx in advance for the help!!

-Tony


----------

